# Doom - Problem/e



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Habe jetzt Doom (2016) gespielt und 2 größere Probleme festgestellt. Nach meiner Tastaturanpassung auf Pfeiltastensteuerung kann ich keine Codexeinträge lesen, keine Modifikation meiner Rüstung vornehmen und auch keine Waffen ansehen. Da kommt immer drücke Taste "keine". Im Menü Einstellungen gibts aber auch keinen Hinweis darauf welche Taste/n das sein sollen. Da ich gar nicht erst in das Menü komme. Eine Map scheint es auch nicht zu geben.

2. Punkt: Ich will heute Doom starten und ich bekomme die Meldung ich soll den Entwicklermodus deaktivieren sonst wird mein Spielstand als "Cheater" gekennzeichnet ?? WTF ist das denn ? Und Onlinedienste werden deaktiviert. Spielstände und erstellte Snapmaps werden permanent markiert und triggern dies bei Zugriff erneut. Ein Neustart ohne Verwendung von Entwicklertools behebt das ???? Was muß ich mir darunter vorstellen ?? Bzw. wo muß ich für eine Behebung ansetzen. Habe nie so ein Tool genutzt.

Hängt das damit zusammen weil ich bei der Tastenumbelegung die Tab-Taste für den Befehl Missionstatus verwende ? Cirkumflex oder ähnliches für Konsole aufrufen habe ich nie benutzt.

Meine Tastaturbelegung sieht wie folgt aus

Bewegung Pfeiltasten
Springen/Doppelsprung Leertaste
Gehen Shift links oder Num 0
Ducken C oder strg rechts
Waffe abfeuern Maus 1
Waffen-Mod Maus 2
Glory-Kill f oder entf
Waffe wechseln/Waffenrad halten Q
nächste Waffe x oder Waffenrad hoch
vorherige Waffe y oder Waffenrad runter
Waffenmod wechseln R
Ausrüstung einsetzen strg links oder Maus 3
nächste Ausrüstung F1
vorherige Ausrüstung F2
Missionsstatus Tab oder alt Links
Kettensäge G
BFG??? T
Und dann die Waffen durchnummeriert


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Problem wahrscheinich gefunden. Ich darf die Tab-Taste nicht belegen ??? WTF ????? Das hat aber auch erst nach einem kompletten Neustart funktioniert 

Update: Zu früh gefreut. Hab schon wieder die Meldung wegen der Entwicklertools. Trotz jungfräulichem Spielstand... Was soll der Blödsinn ? ist man gezwungen zu WASD oder was ? Oder darf ich die Enter-Taste auch nicht belegen ? und/oder Num0. Aber bei der Steuerung im Spiel wird kein Fehler mehr angezeigt. Aber der blöde Spruch mit dem Entwicklertool kommt dauernd. Oder stört sich Doom eventuell an Raptr??? Aber das war ja noch nicht mal gestartet..... Ich bin mit dem Latein am Ende. 

Die aktuelle Tastaturbelegung ist wie die obige nur das ich Ducken auf c oder Strg rechts habe und Springen auf Leertaste oder Num 0. übrigens vor Anlegen des neuen Spielstands hab ich die Steamcloud deaktiviert. Hatte 0 Erfolg. Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Ob mit oder ohne gestarteten AMD Gaming Evolved.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Also, ich hab das Game nicht, aber manche tasten sind halt auch so "wichtig", dass man sie nicht umbelegen kann oder dass sie vlt auch eine Funktion haben, die Deine Belegung "überstimmt" - zB könnte es sein, dass Enter wichtig ist eben für das eventuelle Nutzen des Entwicklertools.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Problem ist gelöst mit Holzhammermethode: Habe den Gamesaveordner von Doom komplett!! gelöscht. Was ich vorher darin noch gesehen hatte waren Gamesaves von der Doom Open Beta. Vielleicht ein Verursacher ?? Naja egal. Jetzt gabs das Problem bislang nicht wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Problem ist gelöst mit Holzhammermethode: Habe den Gamesaveordner von Doom komplett!! gelöscht. Was ich vorher darin noch gesehen hatte waren Gamesaves von der Doom Open Beta. Vielleicht ein Verursacher ?? Naja egal. Jetzt gabs das Problem bislang nicht wieder.


 das kann natürlich sein... dann viel Spaß beim Dämonenschlachten    ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich es mir holen werde. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Thx.


----------



## snaker1986 (15. Mai 2016)

hi ich habe das gleiche problem  habe es schon mit deinstaliren versucht  dan habe ich  den save ordner gelöscht aber das problem  besteht weiterhin


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2016)

Den Saveordner im Explorer? Du mußt auch die Steamcloud deaktivieren und den kompletten Ordner Doom bei savegames rausschmeißen. Nicht nur den Ordner Save. Und auch im Spiel den Spielstand raushauen.


----------



## snaker1986 (15. Mai 2016)

wie meinen sie das mit dem explorer ? ich habe denn kompletten ordner  von it gelöscht wo die saves liegen


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2016)

Ich meinte c:/user/name/meine spiele/Doom. Da den kompletten Doom-Ordner raus (der hat noch mehrere Unterordner). Vorher natürlich im Spiel selbst das Savegame löschen und anschließend auf das Game gehen und da Rechtsklick auf Eigenschaften, Reiter Updates und da den Haken bei Steamcloud raus. Dann Doom neu starten, Speicherplatz auswählen, Tastatureinstellung machen und zocken. Wenn Du die Pumpgun bekommst ist der 1. Savepunkt. Game beenden und testhalber neu starten. Wenn es funktioniert Steamcloud wieder einschalten und das war es. Funktioniert es nicht weiß ich auch nicht woran das liegt.


----------



## snaker1986 (15. Mai 2016)

ok danke für ihre hilfe hab jetzt mal die spiel daten überprüft da hat er einen fehler gefunden  mal sehen vllt geht es  weil ich habe  da gar kein save game gehabt  das ist komisch was das game für nen komischen fehler hat  aber vllt geht es ja wen nicht versuche ich bis   zum ersten save zu spielen dan lösche ich denn save wieder  und dann den doom ordner weil mich nervt es etwas denn umweg zu gehen über snap map um  multiplayer zu spielen


----------



## Pasquale84 (17. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,
Ich hatte jetzt 20 Stunden Doom gespielt als mein Pc aus irgendwelchen Gründen meinte abzustürzen. Nun habe ich das Problem das mein Spielstand beschädigt ist.
Mit dem Support komm ich jetzt nicht wirklich weiter. Hab auch schon Spielstände aus der Cloud wieder auf meinen Pc geladen und auch umgekehrt es funktioniert einfach nichts mehr. Scheint so das beim Synchronisieren der Spielstände sich etwas total abgeschossen hat. Es ist vll. möglich das mir jemand seinen savegame ordner kopiert und schickt das ich nicht nochmal 20 Stunden zocken muss um wieder genau soweit zu sein? Das wäre echt Super nett. Ich möchte einfach nur an der Stelle wieder anfangen als mein Problem anfing oder zumindest nicht ganz von vorne anfangen müssen.

MFG


----------



## Sludge (19. Mai 2016)

Hier auch das "Entwicklermodus"- Problem! Leider hatte ich auch so um die 8 gespielte Stunden auf der Uhr und habe keine Lust, alles von vorne zu machen. Wenn man den Savegame-Ordner löscht, bekommt man dann seine Savegames wieder aus der Steam-Cloud wenn man es zu laufen bekommt?

Das Problem trat übrigens kurz nachdem ich per "Startoptionen festlegen" die Intros deaktiviert hatte auf.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (29. Juni 2016)

Der Entwicklermodus ist totaler Schrott. Mein PC ist abgestürzt, mein Spielstand kaputt und jetzt werde ich den Modus nicht mehr los obwohl ich ihn nie aktiviert habe.  Was soll das? Wenn Spieler den Modus nicht nutzten sollen, müssen sie ihn sperren. Von  Anfang an.  Jetzt kann ich nochmal von vorne anfangen. So ein Mist. Das sollten die dringend mal patchen. Der MP ist mir total egal, aber ich will nicht nochmal von vorne anfangen. Scheiß Autosave. Früher hatte ich ich immer mehrere Spielstände die ich laden konnte.


----------



## Leolo (7. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir Jemand verraten wie ich im Level Argent Energy Tower auf die Brücke komme. Ich spiele das erste mal mit Gamepad. Wenn ich nach der ersten Kletterpartie auf den Haupttower springen will verfehle ich immer die Brücke. Der Doppeljump ist aktiviert -ich drücke 2 mal A .Oder im Oldschool -Style Space 2 mal . So ein Scheiss habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt - bestimmt mein 15 Versuch . 
Wo ist der Trick ?????
Als Ur -Gamer -habe Doom damals noch auf den Commodore 64 gezockt -


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2016)

Leolo schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand verraten wie ich im Level Argent Energy Tower auf die Brücke komme. Ich spiele das erste mal mit Gamepad. Wenn ich nach der ersten Kletterpartie auf den Haupttower springen will verfehle ich immer die Brücke. Der Doppeljump ist aktiviert -ich drücke 2 mal A .Oder im Oldschool -Style Space 2 mal . So ein Scheiss habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt - bestimmt mein 15 Versuch .
> Wo ist der Trick ?????
> Als Ur -Gamer -habe Doom damals noch auf den Commodore 64 gezockt -


  Du musst das zweite Mal A drücken, wenn du schon eine Weile fliegst - hast du das so probiert?


----------



## Leolo (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Herbboy, finde ich super dass Du mir so schnell antwortest. Sehr nett. Ich probiere es noch mal....So ein dämliches Problem hatte ich noch nie. Auch ist meine Aussage richtig. Wir haben schon im Wohnzimmer (80 iger ) Lanparties (Kabel !!!) gemacht . Ich glaube auch mit Doom. Wenn ich an die Rechner denke bekomme ich ein Lachanfall....


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2016)

Leolo schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy, finde ich super dass Du mir so schnell antwortest. Sehr nett. Ich probiere es noch mal....So ein dämliches Problem hatte ich noch nie. Auch ist meine Aussage richtig. Wir haben schon im Wohnzimmer (80 iger ) Lanparties (Kabel !!!) gemacht . Ich glaube auch mit Doom. Wenn ich an die Rechner denke bekomme ich ein Lachanfall....



Ich hatte mal bei Gunman Chronicles (Shooter auf Basis eines HalfLife-Mods)  so was in der Art, da bin ich mindestens 10 mal von einer Kiste aus hochgehüpft, weil ich vermutete, dass man die Luke über der Kiste per Sprung erreichen kann. Ging aber nicht - also, dachte ich, dass es da nicht weitergeht. Ich bin dann 1h rumgelaufen und hab kein Weiterkommen gefunden... und dann irgendwann im Netz hab ich dann rausgefunden (was damals noch eher exotisch war...) , dass es DOCH über die Kiste geht, aber man musste halt echt GENAU das richtige Timing haben, und keine andere Stelle bei dem Game war so "schwer"... ..   Das ist auch schon 15-16 Jahre her, obwohl ich damals an sich schon ein "alter Hase" war ^^

ps: hoffe du kommst nun weiter


----------



## Leolo (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss gleich kotzen. Egal was ich mache. Ich komme nicht auf die andere Seite . Egal wie ich drücke -auch mit der Spacetaste. Das ist frustig. Ich konnte langsam in den Monitor treten. Gibt es da noch einen anderen Weg ?
Sehrwahrscheinlich bin ich zu intelligent für dieses Spiel -


----------



## Leolo (7. Oktober 2016)

Nach dem 30igsten Versuch gebe ich es auf . Muss mal einen Kumpel dranlassen . Nach ca.150 durchgespielten Games  kotzt mich das an !!!!! Eine Mannheimer Gesangsbardin hat schon 1970 - Joy Flemming - gesungen "Komm rübber über die Mannemer ( Doom ) Brück" Das habe ich schon oft hinbekommen.!!!!
Wenn es einen Alternativweg gibt - Her damit ... Es gibt einen Post darüber - der ist genauso verworren wie der Absprung.

Im Übrigen bin ich schon sehr lange hier drin - war wohl mehr auf PcGames Hardware.... neuer Benutzer - !!!

Nach dem gefühlten 100 Absprung habe ich es auch geschafft... Doom 4 ist extrem gut aber eine 18 Age Wertung ist mehr als gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2016)

Würde mich interessieren, ob der es dann schafft    vlt fehlt ja doch noch irgendein Skill? ^^


----------

